

I'm starting a hangout where 3-5 of us will review our progress, etc. Good idea? - RobIsIT

Here is the idea:<p>I'd like to host a private G+ hangout with 3-5 people once a week for a month.<p>At the start of the month, we would each join with one project that we're just starting or are already working on.<p>Over the next few weeks, we would meet using a private G+ hangout, talk about our progress on the project, offer feedback and generally help each other.<p>If this is something that you think you would be interested in, leave your information here:<p>http://robisit.com/12c
======
fabiandesimone
Awesome idea. Count me in if you like, but I'm a mkt guy, I can't contribute
to tech - code discussions :)

------
riffmaster
great idea! count me in

